# My 10 Day Clenbuterol Protocol



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 22, 2014)

First off, this is how I run clen precontest to drop 10Lbs in 10 days. I am not advising anyone else to do this as it is extreme. 

Before my last show I felt I needed to get my body fat down fast and was running out of time. I did this with clen only, as I feel I tend to lose muscle when I add T3, although minimal T3 most likely won't cause muscle loss if AAS are used.

I run clenbuterol only for 10 days in an ascending fashion dose wise everyday. All clen is dosed upon waking on an empty stomach. I think it best to supplement with 3-5 grams of taurine split up throughout the day in 1 gram intervals to avoid cramping as much as possible. I also put salt substitute(potassium chloride) on all meals and even in my protein drinks. I keep calories at 10 per pound of body weight with macros at  40% protein, 40% carbs, and 20% healthy fats from almonds and avocado. I make sure to drink a minimum of 2 gallons of water.

Day#1: 40mcg clen
Day#2: 60mcg clen
Day#3: 80mcg clen
Day#4: 100mcg clen
Day#5: 120mcg clen
Day#6: 140mcg clen
Day#7: 160mcg clen
Day#8: 180mcg clen
Day#9: 200mcg clen
Day#10: 200mcg clen

I actually went higher in those days but it was way dangerous so I'm not posting the true amounts. This is very high dosing and really pushes blood pressure up. I used Vasodilators to open blood pathways. Tadalafil is one vasodilator I used  and I was on a prescription vasodilator  as well. 

I dropped so much fat in those 10 days. I walked on the treadmill for 20 to 30 minutes and did a short weight workout each day with moderate to low intensity to avoid too much stress on the heart. I was quite winded from so much clen. The results were unreal, although you must be aware of the risks involved.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 26, 2014)

I have only used clen once but I don't really take any 'fat burners'. It's the only one I have ever took as I am not a fan of stimulants, shakes and feeling hot. But I want to get ripped so I may try our clen... it would be a nice addition to my pep run.

I personally think it is best used at lower doses but for slightly longer durations. It's effectiveness lowers over time (ways to prevent that though). I think the standard 2 weeks on 2 off is a good dosing plan. Although clen is effective for longer and 3 weeks is a nice amount of time. If I were to run it I would do the following...

Day 1= 20mcg per day
Day 2= 40mcg per day
Days 3 to 4= 60mcg per day
Days 5 to 7= 80mcg per day
Days 8 to 11= 100mcg per day
Days 12 to 15= 120mcg per day
Days 16=21= 140mcg per day

2 weeks off

Day 1= 60mcg per day
Days 2 to 3= 80mcg per day
Days 4 to 5= 100mcg per day
Days 6 to 8= 120mcg per day
Days 9 to 14= 140mcg per day

2 weeks off

Repeat if needed and adjust accordingly. If the higher doses are too much stay at 80-100mcg max. If they are not high enough then do what you are prepared to do.


----------



## Alinshop (Apr 29, 2014)

That is one serious protocol.


----------



## Collinb (Apr 29, 2014)

You guys are wild.
I run clen at 40mcg and Im shaking like a parkinson's patient.
If I have nothing going on Ill run a little starting at 20mcg ramping up to 60mcg-80mcg tops...I cant touch 100!


----------



## FordFan (Apr 29, 2014)

That's a lot of clen.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 30, 2014)

jj, how do u deal with the hands trembling?


----------



## Ataraxia (May 2, 2014)

Collinb said:


> You guys are wild.
> I run clen at 40mcg and Im shaking like a parkinson's patient.
> If I have nothing going on Ill run a little starting at 20mcg ramping up to 60mcg-80mcg tops...I cant touch 100!



I'm the same way, so uncomfortable...  JJ have you ran legit pharm grade clen to run it against the liquids... I used to buy liquid clen from multiple research companies and 100mcgs never gave me a feeling like 40mcs of good tablet stuff....  

   But that is wild JJ and im not saying you are using poor quality, just asking if you have compared...  I've been on 60/day now and this makes me want to try bumping up for a week or so!


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 28, 2014)

I started our clen 2 days ago. First night was 20mcg and I woke up feeling hot (sweat a lot). Last night I took more. I probably took too much. I am gonna start using a slin needle and squirt it into my mount to make sure. I probably used 50-60mcg but I am sensitive to a lot of things. 

I dosed it pre bed and I woke up and my body temperature was very hot and as pretty much stayed that way all day. My hands got the shakes but nothing too bad. I had a great workout today. I will continue with the pre bed dosing and well I get more used to it I will start dosing it in the mornings (I will try that on the w/e).


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 30, 2014)

Our clen is potent. I have just been told our droppers are 1.5ml so took more than I thought! Yesterday my hands were shaking all day. I felt really good off it though and a nice bit of energy... I just have to get used to the increased body temperature. 

Clen should hit it's peak about 2.5 hours in humans and that will remain stable for a few hours after that. So a good system would be to dose it that many hours pre training so it's full fat burning effects hit you whilst you train.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/4045696


----------

